# e!cockpit PFC100 Probleme mit Scheduler-Lib



## Gecht (16 März 2017)

e!cockpit 1.3.0.508 PFC100 750-8100 Eco, VM-Workstation Win10

Hallo,
ich mache gerade meine ersten Versuche mit dem e!cockpit, Codesys V2 kenn ich mich aus.
Scheduler-Lib:
FB und Visu Scheduler funktionieren tadellos.
Nur wenn ich die Visu Public-Holiday erstellen will kommt die Fehlermelung:
zInternal_PublicHoliday unerwartetes Token ";" gefunden ID9 und ID 11
Variable typPublicHoliday ist denke ich richtig deklariert, wie gesagt mit der Scheduler- Visu gings ja tadellos.
Habe schon zig mal Projekt neu angelegt, bereinigt usw.......
Ich komme leider mit meinen Startkenntnissen nicht weiter.


----------



## .:WAGO::0100272:. (17 März 2017)

*WagoAppScheduler V1.0.1.8*

Hallo,

für dieses Problem gibt es eine Lösung in Form einer neuen Bibliothek.

WagoAppScheduler V1.0.1.8

Um diese zu beziehen kontaktieren Sie bitte den Wago Support.


----------



## Gecht (3 November 2017)

Hallo,
ich kämpfe wieder mit dem gleichen Problem.
e!cockpit 1.3.0.508 PFC100 750-8100 Eco, VM-Workstation Win10
Scheduler Lib 1.1.0.7,
FW des Controller habe ich jetzt keine Lust zu kucken.

Kann das sein?
VG


----------



## .:WAGO::0100272:. (7 November 2017)

Hallo Gecht,

es ist nicht der selbe Fehler in der Bibliothek, äußert sich aber ähnlich.
Eine neue Version der Bibliothek (WagoAppScheduler_1.1.0.10) kann beim Wago Support angefordert werden.


----------



## Gecht (8 November 2017)

Wer leitet eure QM, Dr. schi. Wago ?

Nix für ungut,
Danke und Grüße
Gecht


----------

